# Dominican Republic



## Canuck (Oct 31, 2006)

I would like to ask you well traveled Tuggers about DR.  I have read the reviews on TUG as well as info on the internet.  Most seem to say that it is not safe to leave the resort.  A "few" say no problem!  We are a family of 4, 2 boys ages 5 & 8.  When we travel we like to explore the area, see different towns, beaches etc.  Is this unwise in DR?  Appreciate any advice or past travel experiences.

THANK YOU


----------



## riverside (Oct 31, 2006)

We loved the Dominican Republic but I would recommend staying at an all-inclusive resort.  We did some tours and always felt safe but would advise not going off on your own.  We took our son who was a senior in high school and did the most awesome cave experience ever.  I think that for the ages of your kids that there might be better places to go unless you plan on staying at the resort and doing their activities.  If you want to venture out and explore it might not be the island for you.  We haven't been in about 5 years but there were lots of police with shotguns all over.  They were there to make sure the tourists were safe but to some it might be overwhelming.  Maybe it's changed or maybe there are other areas of the country that are safer than where we were.  We stayed at the Costa Caribe in Juan Dolio, about an hour from Santo Domingo.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Nov 1, 2006)

*I can give you one viewpoint in a couple of days*

My 24 year old daughter and her girlfriend just got back from a timeshare exchange in the DR on Saturday.  I'll ask her to write something up this week and I'll post it for you.  Basically, she said it was interesting, but she won't go back again.


----------



## Miniwheat (Nov 1, 2006)

We were there about 5 years ago and stayed in the Punta Cana area. At that time the resort staff told us to only go on the tours to explore the area. They told us not to leave the resort/tourist area on our own due to tourists being robbed. They also advised us to not even hire a taxi to go off exploring on our own because tourists had been taken places by the taxi drivers, robbed and left in the middle of nowhere. Maybe someone who has been there recently will post, but I doubt it has changed much.

That being said, we never felt unsafe in the resort/beach/tourist area. We also walked to a little village next to the resorts called Cabeza de Toro several times and talked with the people who lived there and bought them paper and pencils. They were very friendly and welcoming and we had a good time with them. We also walked for miles along deserted beach and never had a problem or felt unsafe.


----------



## danb (Nov 1, 2006)

We were just there this past July and stayed at the Melia Tropical. It is a all inclusive resort and very large. they have a fer trains that move you around the resort. We took only one tour by bus to the Stone City then down river by boat to Saona Island. We had a great time and the people were nice. the Island was beautiful. While traveling by bus we saw the countryside and some towns where it appeared normal. I never saw anyone with a gun. 
we stopped at a small store on the way back and we felt safe. Also stopped at a small shop along the road and bought some beers and food. Since the resort was so large and there was so much to do there we didn't feel the need to travel out. There are people  wanting to sell you speed boat tripe, parasailing, air boat flights, snorkling, scuba all the time. They work out of the sales offing on the resort property.  With 9 resturants and three or more pools with swim up bars we just relaxed.  Have a great time.


----------



## Conan (Nov 1, 2006)

My walking-around experience is limited to the interesting town of Las Terrenas, in the northeast corner of the country.  

We stayed at El Portillo, a couple of miles out of town.  They had a free shuttle that dropped us off in town and we felt entirely safe walking around (yes, the bank in town had a shotgun-toting guard outside its front door).


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Nov 27, 2006)

*My daughter's trip report*

Here's the "trip report" from my 24 year old daughter:

I just returned from a trip to the Dominican Republic (third week in October). I flew from Orlando to Puerto Plata, with a layover in Puerto Rico. Here’s a brief summary of the good and the not-so-good from my 7-day vacation. I was unaware that the DR was a third-world country, which borders the Caribbean’s poorest country- Haiti. On my taxi ride from the airport I quickly realized that this town wasn’t the luxurious Caribbean getaway I was hoping for. My best friend and I stayed in Sosua, which is about a 15-20 minute drive from Puerto Plata. We stayed at Sosua by the Sea, which was pretty nice. The staff was very friendly and the rooms were lovely. Although our confirmation ticket said there was one double bed, there was actually a king bed and an additional room with a twin bed and a pull-out bed underneath. (I’m not sure if that was a typo or a free upgrade!) 

The area surrounding the resort was ok; a little run down if you ask me, but again, you are in a third world country. You can’t walk down the street with out ladies offering to braid your hair or men asking you to look in their shop. It’s all about bargaining down there. They will offer you a price, but don’t just go with their first offer! Talk them down, and they usually comply when you threaten to leave. You also can hardly go into a restaurant and enjoy your meal without someone coming in and trying to get you to buy something (necklaces, painting, pirated CDs and DVDs). 

The food is pretty good down there depending upon where you go. The serving sizes are huge and they think you didn’t enjoy your meal if you didn’t eat it all, but it’s just too much food! The people are friendly, almost too friendly if you ask me! Of course, I was there with my best friend, and we are both 24 year old American females, which the guys down there loved! You’re pretty safe, but there are definitely places you don’t want to go. Going down to the beach at night is not a good idea. In fact, some may feel a little uneasy with the fact that the locals just sit in the streets and talk and play dominos late into the night.

My huge complaint would have to be the driving. SCARY!!! They drive like maniacs in the DR, and unlike the US there really appeared to be no traffic laws. I didn’t see any law enforcement the entire time I was there. They drive too fast (even when it’s pouring), they pass double solid lines (when there are large Mac trucks coming in the other lane), and no one seems to know what a seatbelt is! I saw a woman on a bus carrying her infant in her arms! They will stuff as many people as they can into a so-called taxi. I was in the front passenger seat and a girl came to open the car door; I was confused until I basically had her sit on my lap! There were 7 of us in a car no bigger than a Nissan Sentra. During some of our rides, my friend and I would pay the driver a little more money to not pick anyone else up. That’s why they stuff so many people in a car or bus- for the money!

My friend and I both got sick while down in the DR. I’m not sure if it was something we caught while we were down there or whether it’s just that time of the year. We also both spent an evening on the toilet if you know what I mean! (Note to self: bring Pepto Bismal next time!) Honestly, my stomach has not been right since I’ve returned. 

The currency exchange rate is to our advantage coming from the states. $1 here = about 3 pesos. Everything ended up being fairly cheap considering. We received an hour long massage for 400 pesos at a place across the street from the resort. Do the math- that only cost us about $13 US! What a deal!

One of the "funnest" days we had there was when we went on a tour with the Iguana Mama Tour Company. You need to be in fairly good shape to do this particular tour. We were scaling rocks using a rope, jumping off waterfalls, and sliding down rocks. Fun times! We also took a day trip out to Paradise Island. It was a 2 ½ hour bus ride, followed by a 15 minute boat ride to get to a tiny island, and I mean tiny! There were too many tourist companies who went to this island, so there were too many people there at once. We had to follow a guide to participate in the snorkeling, which was not enjoyable. I’d rather go off on my own and explore rather than follow other people and have the bubbles from their fins in my face while I’m trying to enjoy the reefs.

The weather was usually good for the first half of the day and then thunder storms would roll in. October isn’t the best month to go due to the storms and rain associated with hurricane season, but we were able to get some good weather in while we were there. 

Overall, I had a fairly good time, but to completely honest I would never go back, and I wouldn’t even recommend it to other travelers. There are so many nicer, safer place to visit all over the world. If you’re looking for a tropical Caribbean vacation, go elsewhere.


----------



## njsueb (Nov 30, 2006)

I agree with the fact that you should stay in an all-inclusive while in the D.R.  We're stayed in Puerta Plata-Sosua at an RCI resort and loved it.  Food good, weather great, security at all times.  Walked around the small town once-that was enough.  Sorry, I'm on vacation not to be depressed.  One security guard begged my husband for $1 to eat dinner.....he gave him $10 and said buy some for his kids too!

This Feb. we went to Hamaca Coral by Hilton in Santo Domingo and loved it!!  The food wasn't as good as Sosua, but my husband didn't complain!!  The weather was in the 90's, beach really nice, water warm and the people are very friendly. THEY NEED OUR $$$.  Never a problem.  Didn't venture out of the resort because frankly, we didn't have to.  If I want to go site seeing, I wouldn't go to the D. R.

Be smart when you go down there.....young ladies shouldn't be going to town or walking on the beach at night.  Enjoy the open bars, the nightlife/shows at the resort.  

Will we go back again.........my husband wants to go back in March so it's just a matter of which of the Hamaca's we go to.  Every year we try one new vacation destination.....


----------



## Canuck (Dec 1, 2006)

You guys are great, thanks for all the info.  I think we will wait on DR.....maybe when the boys are older.


----------



## nickis (Dec 3, 2006)

All these negative replys for the DR just don't add up. AI staff say stay in because they want you there over and over again not outside in the real world. 
I work in NYC and the police carry assualt rifles every were, every cop in the US carrys a pistol the garbage police carry them but low and behold we go to another country and see a guy standing outside a bank with a shot gun an it's don't go there. I f the police force could afford the same as ours have they would have themget a grip.

If you do your homework and it only takes a little time you would be visiting a great country with many things to see. Are there rough areas sure but that goes for anywere.
We travel there a lot have a great time have seen some of the best beaches anywere and met some fantastic people. One area allready mentioned was the Samana Pernisular were Las Terrenas is. In the winter mnth the Hump Back whales enter the bay off Samana to birth.
Or you could just go to Aruba with the other non adventouros travellers.


----------



## mssuzan (Dec 3, 2006)

I've been to both Puerta plata and Punta cana.  I would return to Punta Cana because of the incredible beaches.  I would not return to Puerto Plata because the beaches were not anything special and we also had stomach problems from the trip.


----------



## caribbean (Dec 3, 2006)

*?? to Nicki*

?? to Nicki--

We do want to give DR a try in a couple of years. Already pretty well booked up through 2008. So for reearch for the future...   I know little or nothing about DR and its beaches. Based on your travel there, how would you rank the beach areas? We prefer a more quiet area, nice clean beaches that you can walk, little or no waves. Which areas do you like best. I figure if I pick an area or two then read the reviews on those areas I can narrow my choices down to something I will like.

Thanks,


----------



## nickis (Dec 3, 2006)

We didn't like Sasoa so we researched a little and found the Samana pernisular a little harder to get to but very safe and miles of beaches, all at your finger tips. A great site to get on to is DR1.com they break the island up into the diffrent areas and lots off expats post there so you get a much better idea of places to see and avoid. Yes it is a 3rd world country but if you go knowing the people are happy with the simple life they live you'll enjoy it way more. Look up playacolibri.com for an insite on somewere to stay, it's not a time share but at $75 a nite for a 2 bedroom apartment with kitchen it can't be beat. 
Just because they are a poorer country doesn't mean they are all muggers and theives. 
Getting off my soap box sorry but just don't like to see a place ripped when it hasn't truelly been visated.
Our son was 5 the first time we went he always loves to return. the area has a reef just off the beach so there isn't much wave action unless you travel a bit , meaning 2mls to were they kite surf.
Look up Playa Bonita,Playa Las Bellenas, Playa Coson,Las Gaeras or Playa Ricon which made Condinas travels top 20 beaches a few yrs back.


----------



## Jamerican71 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Puerto Plata and Punta Cana*

I've been to both and would return in a heartbeat.

Puerto Plata -- stayed at Playa Naco at the Playa Dorado complex with my parents and 10 y.o. nephew.  We had a ball, loved the ocean.  We're from Jamaica so that's my comparison for beaches.  Did so much research on stuff to do and ended up doing it all in one day -- the Brugal Rum factory, The Malecon, Amber Museum, the cable cars, the fort.  We found a driver at the hotel and he drove us around.  Went downtown for lunch. Went through the Hatian village and just went into different neighborhoods to be nosey.

Punta Cana -- forgot where I stayed but it was an AI on a girls trip for a friends 30th bday.  We had a ball loved the ocean although it did have a lot of sea grass which was in all the reviews.  Drank many mojitos and caprinahs and looked for no trouble and trouble didn't find us.  

As long as you are aware of your surroundings and don't do anything that you would not normally do at home then the DR can be a great place to visit.  Hotels will surely recommend a driver.


----------



## caribbean (Dec 4, 2006)

Jamercan-

I would be especially interested in hearing more about Playa Naco. That is one I am considering since the AI is so reasonable. We would like to go for 2-3 weeks to really just relax without costing an arm or a leg. From what limited reading I have done so far, it sounds like they have a pretty good beach at that location and since we won't be getting a car like we usually do, it is more important to be right on a good beach. Any info greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------

